# Using half-gallon jars



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

DH's grandmother has a basement filled with old canning jars (or did, I pilfered most of the qt/pt jars in the summer, with her permission of course). There are still about a dozen half-gallon jars left that are usable. I'd been thinking about them recently and thinking of ways in which they could be utilized. I have a couple ideas, but am looking for more. Plus, it occurred to me... how in the world would someone process jars of that size?

I'm planning on using some for my red beet eggs, which are refrigerated, and which we tend to go through quickly. Any other ideas?


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I keep dehydrated food, rice, oatmeal, etc in them, sealed with the foodsaver jar attachment. I also have one with fresh pineapple/vodka infusion steeping.
I love the half gallons and have purchased two boxes and could use some more.

Great find!


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

1/2 gal (2 quart) jars are only approved for canning highly acidic juices - specifically apple juice and grape juice. They can be processed in a BWB. There are no given processing times for anything else in 1/2 gallon jars.

Most of us use them for dry storage. They are also great for fridge pickles and for fermenting sauerkraut in.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

What judylou said. But I only use mine for storage, no canning.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Half gallon jars are for the fresh milk. They go in the fridge.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I use mine for dry storage.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Half gallon jars are for the fresh milk. They go in the fridge.


I agree, but we use ours for juice also > Marc


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

springvalley said:


> I agree, but we use ours for juice also > Marc


Sometimes even for iced tea. :nana:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have canned Tomatoes in them . Tho now I use them for storage and put my homemade Wine in them.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Dry food storage as others have stated, I also keep my homemade laundry soap ingredients stored in them, here in the PNW moisture gets into everything not kept in glass.
I also 'steep' my fiber dyes in the jars...so pretty!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I can apple, tomato and grape juice in mine...also dry storage, home made iced tea or lemonade in fridge


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

all of mine are just used for dry goods. rice, beans, salt, sugar


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I have a number of Ball, Drey, and Reliance half-gallon jars but nothing to economically can them in. A double boiler could hold 6 and would fit over two burners or stove eyes. Don't have one so those jars are being used for dry beans. 

Martin


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Have used ours for tomatoes the last few years.
Usually in the hot water bath over a propane ring outside......


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Our place came with many gallon jars.
My pantry is loaded with them..sugar, flours, cornmeal, rice etc.. and now I have 2 full of dried red jalapenos.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Hi Falls-Acre,
I bet they would make great cloches to cover young plants in the garden. I have some I'm going to try this year.

SBJ


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I use mine for most as what everyone said above. But one yr I was given quite a few of them and made lamps out of them for gifts...I put all sorts of stuff in the jar...wooden spools, pheasant feathers, shells,dried flowers. My husband & I have them on our night stand now.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Half gallon jars are for the fresh milk. They go in the fridge.


Ditto!


----------



## grannybones (Sep 30, 2008)

I can in 1/2 gal jars sometimes, grape juice, tomatoes, veg soup, green beans. I have a double (can stack 2 layers of pints). Have used them for years with no problem.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> I can in 1/2 gal jars sometimes, grape juice, tomatoes, veg soup, green beans. I have a double (can stack 2 layers of pints). Have used them for years with no problem.


That is your choice of course as long as you know that it isn't considered safe to do so. How do you determine the pressure processing time? How big is your pressure canner that it will hold 1/2 gal jars of green beans and vegetable soup?


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

judylou said:


> That is your choice of course as long as you know that it isn't considered safe to do so. How do you determine the pressure processing time? How big is your pressure canner that it will hold 1/2 gal jars of green beans and vegetable soup?


I, too, have a canner that holds doubles, or 4 half gallon jars. I can in those jars every year.


----------

